# The Data Transfer Project.



## rigoletto@ (Jul 20, 2018)

Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Twitter make it easier to download your info and upload to, er, Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Twitter etc...


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 20, 2018)

Hmm... A quick gloss over the article seems to indicate that it will now be even _easier_ for them all, and others. To glean your data. As now there will be a "standard" format for them to better optimize collection of. 
Mind you. I'm still reading it.

Thanks for posting the link, lebarondemerde !

--Chris


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 20, 2018)

Someone at the IRC about this subject:



> "Hey, we're the FBI/CIA/USA, and we need you guys to join together so we can gain all this info about the people who use your crap."


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 20, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> Hmm... A quick gloss over the article seems to indicate that it will now be even _easier_ for them all, and others. To glean your data. As now there will be a "standard" format for them to better optimize collection of.
> Mind you. I'm still reading it.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link, lebarondemerde !
> ...



  Very first thing that came to my mind, but haven't read the article yet!


----------

